# Medal of Honor trotzt allen negativen Tests



## Ghostmarine1871 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie ich soeben auf Cynamite.de gelesen habe, verkauft sich Medal of Honor aller schlechten Tests zum Trotz sehr gut. In den ersten fünf Verkaufstagen hat EA eigenen Angaben zufolge bereits gut 1,5 Millionen Kopien verkauft.

Aus diesem Grund spendiere man den Spielern ein DLC mit zwei neuen Karten (Bagram Hangar & Khyber Caver) und einen neuen Spielmodus (Clean Sweep). Dieser DLC soll für Nutzer, welche ihren Online-Pass eingelöst haben, kostenlos sein.

Quelle der Nachricht: Medal of Honor: 1,5 Millionen verkaufte Spiele in fünf Tagen - neuer Multiplayer-Mode bestätigt - Cynamite.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.

Quelle des Bildes: Ranger Wallpapers Lead The Way | Medal of Honor - Available Now

P.S.: Dies ist meine erste Nachricht. Sollte sie also nicht ganz den Maßstäben entsprechen, dann habt Nachsicht. Für konstruktive Kritik, Ratschläge und Infos bin ich dankbar.


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Oktober 2010)

1,5 Millionen auf allen Plattformen? sehr gut würd ich das jetzt auch nicht nennen im Vergleich mit anderen Blockbustern, denn MoH war als Blockbuster angelegt!
Damit wird man wohl aber auf dem Level von Bad Company 2 abschneiden, das nach zwei Wochen 2,3 Millionen absetzte. BC2 hatte aber aufgrund fehlender Konkurrenz längerfristiges Verkaufspotential. Aber ich denke mit dem Reboot kann man durchaus zufrieden sein, das nahende CoD Release wirft seine Schatten schon voraus und Reach zieht auf der 360 noch wirbelnde Kreise um die Shooterkonkurrenz. Die große Frage ist nun, ob der Großteil der Käufer mit dem Spiel zufrieden ist und der Serie in Zukunft auch die Treue hält.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (20. Oktober 2010)

Im Grunde stimme ich Dir zu. Aber trotzdem finde ich Verkaufszahlen recht beachtlich. Denn gerade wegen der schlechten Tests hätte ich damit nicht gerechnet. Zumal ich hier nicht von Wenigen gelesen habe, das sie das Spiel nach den Tests wieder abbestellt hätten.

Mich haben die Macher auf jeden Fall auf ihrer Seite. Ich hoffe echt es kommt recht bald eine Vortsetzung. Denn das Ende des Einzelspielerparts läßt stark darauf schließen und hoffen.
Im Übrigen spiele ich den Einzelspielerteil mittlerweile zum dritten Mal in Folge. Und das hat außer der BC-Serie (PS3 und PC), nur der erste Teil von Modern Warfare, und eben MoH, geschafft bei mir zu bewirken. Und den Mehrspielerteil spiele ich zur Zeit fast jeden Tag. Hängt damit zusammen, das ich derzeit im Nachdienst bin und mir da die kurzen und schnellen Runden bei MoH sehr zu passe kommen. Die Mehrspielerschlachten bei BC2 sind doch deutlich langwieriger. Aber auf Dauer werde ich hauptsächlich BC2 im Netz zocken, da ist der langfristige Spielspaß doch größer.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

nach den ersten videos war mir schon klar, das das sone art mod von bc2 is. daher is da bei mir nie interesse aufgekommen. is in etwa wie das vietnam addon. neue maps, neue waffen, neues setting - aber die grundstrucktur is exakt das selbe *öde* oder nennts mod meinetwegen *g*

gut, wer bc2 ned hat, kann da sicher gern zuschlagen. aber ob das bugfreier wie bc2 is, wage ich auch ma zu bezweifeln.


----------



## VNSR (20. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> nach den ersten videos war mir schon klar, das das sone art mod von bc2 is. daher is da bei mir nie interesse aufgekommen. is in etwa wie das vietnam addon. neue maps, neue waffen, neues setting - aber die grundstrucktur is exakt das selbe *öde* oder nennts mod meinetwegen *g*
> 
> gut, wer bc2 ned hat, kann da sicher gern zuschlagen. aber ob das bugfreier wie bc2 is, wage ich auch ma zu bezweifeln.


 
Nur gesehen, nicht selber gespielt aber wissen wollen wie das Spiel ist. Ja, von der Grafik her hats viel Ähnlickeit mit BC2. Das Aiming, das Gameplay und die Atmosphäre ist eine ganz andere, deswegen seh ich es als die perfekte Alternative für BF. Der SP ist in Story und Atmosphäre besser als MW2 und der MP trotz des schnellen Gameplays immer noch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## HGHarti (20. Oktober 2010)

Finde das Spiel ganz gut,vielleicht etwas zu Hell.
MP bin ich bis jetzt nicht zu recht gekommen.
Liegt wohl auch daran das sowieso nicht so gut bin,aber CoD ging es besser.


----------



## Shooter (20. Oktober 2010)

FAIL?

Nur blöd das die Maps nur für Xbox erscheinen


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (20. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> FAIL?
> 
> Nur blöd das die Maps nur für Xbox erscheinen


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil würde ich sagen.  Denn ich hätte wohl kaum hier eine Nachricht deswegen reingestellt, wenn in der Nachricht auf Cynamite.de nicht explizit alle drei Plattformen aufgeführt worden wären. Veröffentlichungstermin ist laut der Meldung auf Cynamite.de im Übrigen der 02. November diesen Jahres.

Solltest Du jedoch von irgend einer anderen Quelle anders lautende Nachrichten haben, dann wäre es sinnvoll sie demnächst auch zu erwähnen und die Quelle gleich mit anzugeben. Dann kann sich jeder sein eigenes Bild der Lage machen.

Schönen Tag noch!



VNSR schrieb:


> Nur gesehen, nicht selber gespielt aber wissen wollen wie das Spiel ist. Ja, von der Grafik her hats viel Ähnlickeit mit BC2. Das Aiming, das Gameplay und die Atmosphäre ist eine ganz andere, deswegen seh ich es als die perfekte Alternative für BF. Der SP ist in Story und Atmosphäre besser als MW2 und der MP trotz des schnellen Gameplays immer noch anspruchsvoll.


 
Dem gibt es Nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## kuer (20. Oktober 2010)

Alos 1,5 in 5 Tagen, finde ich schon nicht zu verachten. Im Ranking kann man gut sehen, das der Anteil der XBOX fast doppelt so hoch ist, wie die PC Version (an den Spielerzahlen in der Rangliste)
ich spiele es nur Online, weswegen ich zu SP nichts sagen kann. Der MP geht meine Meinung nach sehr gut, wenn auch die Erfahrungspunkte vergabe noch über arbeitet werden müsste. Schnelle und kurze Spiele. Aktion halt. Das einzige, was man dem Spiel wirklich zur last legen muss, ist der Umstand, das ein gute Sniper von seinem Spanpunkt den gegnerischen Spanpunkt bestreichen kann und wenn das Team nicht aufpasst, auf seinem Spanpunkt vestgenagelt wird. Ansonsten ist das Spiel in meinen Augen eine runde Sache. Nicht überragend aber sehr soliede. Mir gefällt des Game sehr gut.


----------



## WhackShit007 (20. Oktober 2010)

muss mich da wohl, entgegen dem trend, den testern anschließen. einfach nichts neues...


----------



## kuer (20. Oktober 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> muss mich da wohl, entgegen dem trend, den testern anschließen. einfach nichts neues...


 

Frage an dich. Was sollte den an einem Shoter neues kommen. Lustige Uniformen vieleicht oder sich mit Stöcker verhauen? Dann schlag mal was vor...... Ich bin gespannt


----------



## hawk910 (20. Oktober 2010)

Habs nur bei Kollegen gesehen...SP ist langweilig, der MP erinnert mich gar nicht an BC2...eigentlich spielt sich BC2 komplett anders. Eher ist das leichte Kost wie MW/MW2. Punktgenau treffende Waffen, man fällt schon bei den kleinsten Kratzern um, keine Squads, nur unkoordiniertes Herumgewusel, kleine Maps, teilweise unnötige Erweiterungen, kein Sani, kein Aufmunitionieren... . Wer kann hier nur BC2 zum Vergleich heranziehen? Nur weil man hier und da ein paar Sachen zerstören kann? 
Neeee, die Tester haben schon Recht. Wer schnelles Geballer liebt und CS zu schwierig ist, der nimmt halt Cod, alle anderen BC2 oder BF2. Dieser Titel ist wirklich überflüssig.

Aber zurück zum Thema: die Verkaufszahlen sind bestimmt nicht schlecht. Es läßt sich alles an den dummen Verbraucher verkaufen wenn es gut beworben wird. War bei MW2 ja auch nicht anders. Und das ist ja nun auch schon ein Jahr alt. Also wird das alte MW neu verpackt, eine neue "Story" dazu, fett Werbung gemacht, "Black Beschiss" auffe Packung gedruckt und schon wird die zweite Aufwärmung (mit WaW dritte Aufwärmung) ohne nennenswerte Änderungen wieder millionenfach über die Theke gehen. Mich wundern die Verkaufszahlen von daher gar nicht. Aber vielleicht stehen einige Leute auch auf diese dünne Unterhaltung...irgendjemand scheint ja auch Barbara Salesch im TV zu glotzen, sonst hätten sie die alte Tante doch schon längst abgesägt und zu so einer Homeshoppingsendung geschickt


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Oktober 2010)

Am ersten Tag wurden 6 Milionen spiele alleine in UK verkauft.
Natürlich von Modernwarfail 2 , kleiner unterschied.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2010)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem finde ich Verkaufszahlen recht beachtlich.




da vermutlich (wie üblich) mindestens 3/4 der verkäufe auf das konto von vorbestellungen gehen, hatten wertungen hier wenig oder eher gar keinen einfluss.


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Oktober 2010)

Brr- saublöd wenn KI Teammitglieder (SP) stoisch im Dauerlauf gegen eine Wand anrennen. Da ist die "Atmosphäre" gleich Null.


----------



## hawk910 (20. Oktober 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Am ersten Tag wurden 6 Milionen spiele alleine in UK verkauft.
> Natürlich von Modernwarfail 2 , kleiner unterschied.


 
Stimmt natürlich...aber für "Call of Langweilig - Modern Abzocke 2" haben die ja auch viiiieeeel mehr Werbung gemacht. Sogar die ganzen Bushäuschen waren mit Plakaten versehen. Und ich denke die Leute sind nun vorsichtiger, denn die meisten der überteuerten "Modern Schnarchnasen"-Kopien der 6 Millionen liegen nun irgendwo verstaubt im Regal herum oder werden bereits verheizt...

Naja, man ist aber mit den Verkaufszahlen zufrieden, sollen die mal die Kohle in die Entwicklung von BF3 stecken


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Oktober 2010)

mw2 war schei*e .
Black Ops wird es nicht - VAC kann von den Admins "umgangen werdem" - Steam wird wegen dem IWNET warscheinlich ganz anders integriert und auch die Klassen usw sind geil.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2010)

@GaAm3r
Wie kann denn VAC von den Admins umgangen werden??

Dann werd ich mir doch ma drüber nachdenken MoH zu kaufen..


----------



## KOF328 (20. Oktober 2010)

vac interessiert keinen.. und wer public hacks benutzt is halt dumm leute es gibt private hacks die esl ist auch fast reine cheaterliga


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> mw2 war schei*e .
> Black Ops wird es nicht



Woher willste jetzt schon wissen das Black Ops nicht schlecht wird?


----------



## Insider (20. Oktober 2010)

Sehr gut gefällt mir das Game.SP mit viel Action und Spass.Und die KI ist nicht so blöd wie bei Sniper Ghost Warrior,das aber auch nicht schlecht war.War schon immer MOH Fan und bleibe es auch und mir ist egal was Kritiker sagen.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2010)

@KOF328
mich interessiert VAC schon, die haben meinen alten steam acc gesperrt weil ich nen no steam hack für lan-partys auf der externen festplatte hatte. wo scannen die denn überall den pc? und über die datennutzung der user will ich gar net reden...

zu black ops: die bisher spielbaren versionen waren ja ganz gut aber mal bis zur final warten, kaufen und erst dann die meinung bilden


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2010)

Der SinglePlayer hat mir auch sehr gut gefall, besonders am Ende.
Allerdings ist es am Anfang ein wenig langweilig.

Und der Multiplayer ist seehr gut. Mich nervt aber wenn man z.B. Flaggen erobern oder diesen Bomben legen /entschärfen Modus spielt, das alle damit beschäftigt sind eine gute Sniper Position zu finden anstatt die Aufgaben (Flagge erobern, Bombe legen oder eben entschärfen) zu machen. Und die Maps sind oft sehr Sniper lastig... nervt schon wenn man um die Ecke läuft man sofort 10 Sniper Schüsse hört und sofort tot ist


----------



## WhackShit007 (20. Oktober 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Frage an dich. Was sollte den an einem Shoter neues kommen. Lustige Uniformen vieleicht oder sich mit Stöcker verhauen? Dann schlag mal was vor...... Ich bin gespannt



keine ahnung aber früher haben mich die spiele noch umgehauen. heute setzen die die selbe serie (die ich damals schon nicht pralle fand) immer weiter fort. ich mein gut, immernoch besser al noch nen xten 2.-weltkriegsshooter aber innovativ is immer noch was anderes find ich. 

als capture the flag z.B. glaube bei unreal das erste mal mit dabei war wars neu und gut. ich verstehe aber nich wo das einmalige tolle spielprinzip sein soll dass man´s 10 jahre später unverändert in moderne shooter integriert. gerade bei black ops sticht mir richtig ins auge wies u.a. von modern warfare abgekupfert wurde.

naja wie dem auch sei... soll ja jeder sein spaß mit haben aber mir bereitet´s keinen. vielleicht sollte ich aufhören auf gute spiele zu warten und einfach zocken was da ist.^^


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Frage an dich. Was sollte den an einem Shoter neues kommen. Lustige Uniformen vieleicht oder sich mit Stöcker verhauen? Dann schlag mal was vor...... Ich bin gespannt



Warte mal auf den Duke, da kann jeder andere Shooter einpacken ob schlechtere Grafik oder nicht...


----------



## HGHarti (20. Oktober 2010)

JA JA der Duke war mein erster Shooter am PC auf einer kleinen Lan beim Kollegen.
Kam von der PS1 und wollte unbedingt mit Game Pad spielen
Heute ist es so das ich es nicht mehr mit Game Pad kann.

Was mich aber bei allen neuen Shootern stört,ist das es keine Bots mehr gibt.Wir sind max 4 Leute und auf den Servern sind die meisten Spieler zu stark für uns.


----------



## Creep1972 (20. Oktober 2010)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Finde das Spiel ganz gut,vielleicht etwas zu Hell.
> MP bin ich bis jetzt nicht zu recht gekommen.
> Liegt wohl auch daran das sowieso nicht so gut bin,aber CoD ging es besser.



Stimme Dir zu, ist zu hell geworden. Gerade bei den kargen Wüstenlandschaften ziemlich ätzend.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2010)

Kenn Duke nicht aber das ist ja wieder was ganz anderes mit Monstern und son kram.. steh ich nicht so drauf...


----------



## tigra456 (21. Oktober 2010)

Muss auch meinen Senf abgeben....

Muss leider bestätigen, dass man kleine Bugs und andre Fehler bemerkt.
Es wirkt einfach noch nicht zuende Überprüft. Das sollten die Entwickler in Zukunft bei allen Spielen viel mehr machen. 

Der SP war zu kurz. Sch*** Trend da immer mehr auf den MP zu setzen...
Die Wiederbelebung tut der Serie gut. Stimmen und Sound sind grandios umgesetzt worden. 

Für 40 Euro wäre meiner Meinung nach das P/L-Verhältnis Ok.


----------



## mmayr (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie krieg ich diesen DLC?

Danke für die Antwort!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## longtom (21. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn ich mir jetzt keine Freunde damit mache ,aber hätte ich die 44,90€ in den Gully geschmissen hätt ich wenigstens gehört wie es klimpert .
SP ohne Atmosphäre und der MP stupides angerenne ohne Sinn und Verstand ,von der Vermatschten Konsolengrafik und der Hitbox mal ganz zu schweigen .


----------



## hawk910 (21. Oktober 2010)

...das ist das Problem heute. Shooter mit Tiefgang und coolen Geschichten sind nicht mehr zu finden. Der letzte interessante Shooter (SP) den ich gezockt hab war Call of Juarez und die Episoden zu HL2. Und ich kann mich nur weiterhin noch bedanke, dass ich nicht einen Cent für MW2 verschwendet hab...ebenso wie ich es nicht bei MoH mache und auch nicht bei Black Beschiss tun werde.
Deswegen setze ich auch ein wenig auf den Duke. Zwar sind sonne Monsterviecher auch nicht so mein Ding, aber der Typ ist einfach cool. Dann kann ich wieder mein Duke Nukem 3D-Mauspad rausholen und das T-Shirt "Duke Nukem 3D - I´ve played it!" anziehen das es damals auf der Spielemesse mit zum Game gab  . Da können die dann schöööön ihre aufgewärmten pseudo-realistischen-Schnarchnasen-Patrioten-Storys einpacken. Und BF3 verzichtet bitte auch auf nen SP-Teil und steckt die Zeit lieber in den MP-Teil und baut LAN-Modus mit ein und tut das was BF immer am besten konnte, nähmlich den MP-Spiele-Markt zusammen mit CS und Taktikshootern dominieren. Dann können die anderen "Top-Shooter" sich eh hinlegen und weiter schlafen...


----------

